
Google says it coded UIDAI helpline number into Indian phones - wewake
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/google-says-it-coded-uidai-helpline-into-android-devices
======
bitto1
Url returns 404.

~~~
wewake
New story with working URL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17686705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17686705)

